# Best headers for fit?



## 66GTOconvclone (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello all, FNG here. I just picked up a 66 Lemans conv I am trying to get back on the road. I am not looking for original here, more into old fashioned hop up mods. I already have a 68 Lemans, with a set of Hedman headers from Summit but I am not happy with fit. I had to put many dimples in places. Does anyone have an idea about best for a 66? This is a 4 speed car too, (Saginaw not Muncie) I know that makes things worse.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Can't suggest which one's but you'll have to step up from Hedman like Hooker- which means more money. 
I was happy with my Hedman headers and they held up pretty good.I went with Hedman for a special fit that blended the center exhaust gasses. Maybe your dimples to make them fit affected the performance as well.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've had good results with the Hedman 3 tube headers on '65 and '66 4 speed GTO's. Yes, they had to be "modified" to clear the clutch linkage, and I had to re-plumb a brake line. That said, I put a set of Hookers on a '66 4 speed car for a friend, and they were a slightly better fit, but even harder to actually install. The Hedman's on my '65 have been on it since 1982 and are still in good condition. To do it again, I'd pop for the repro cast iron Ram Air manifolds and be done with it!!!
Jeff


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I installed a set of Hooker Ceramic coated on my 67, had to drill out one of the welds to get the bolts to line up with the heads on the left side. Other than that it was a good fit.


----------



## 66GTOconvclone (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info, like I said I just found this site but it seems to be full or some helpfull knowledge and great folks also. I will no doubt be here often looking for ideas or help. This car has some rust in weird places, probably from having the top torn to shreds for not telling how long. Does anyone know what years besides 66 and I think 67 that the whole dash asembly would interchange? I am talking from door to door, glove box, instrument panel, the whole big chunk of metal and plactic? Trying to figure if it would be easy to replace than fix.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

66GTOconvclone said:


> Does anyone know what years besides 66 and I think 67 that the whole dash asembly would interchange? I am talking from door to door, glove box, instrument panel, the whole big chunk of metal and plactic? Trying to figure if it would be easy to replace than fix.


Only 66 and 67 will interchange, I replaced the the upper windshield channel on my 66 dash. Replacing the entire dash would involve seperating the firewall and is a major project, How bad is the damage to your dash? In "my photos" are pictures of the channel replacement.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have Doug's headers in my 67. My motor is a 455 out of a 71.


----------

